# Infacol vs Dentinox colic drops



## lisa9999

Hi all

Had a rough time last night. Sophie screamed in pain from 8 til 11.30. She has never done this before it was horrible to see her in so much pain.

It was definitely trapped wind, but we were trying to wind her for ages and not of my usual tricks worked for ages - bicycle motion with her legs, walking around jigging her a bit, sitting on my knee and moving the top half of her bottom in a circle motion, plus the normal over the shoulder etc etc, tried it all.
She burped a few times but was still screaming, until it eventually died down.

She has infacol but wondering know if this is the best thing for it? is dentinox better?

Do you think its colic? It definitely seemed to come and go in cycles, ie she would start calming down and then it started up again, like in waves.

Isnt almost 10 weeks a bit late to be starting with colic? I thought it went at 3 months, not started :wacko:

I use dr browns bottles, and also took her temp and that was normal so I dont think it was anything else, or could it have been something else?


----------



## Elski

It does sound like colic, hun. I think with regards to Infacol and Dentinox it really depends on what works best for your baby. With my LO, Infacol worked wonders but that might not be the case for the next person, or the next. Infacol takes a good couple of weeks of consistent use to 'kick-in'... You could also try Gripe Water (although my LO HATED this!).

Hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## New2Bumps

Sounds like Colic to me. Dentinox worked much better for Ethan - we found Infacol worked for a couple weeks, then not so we upped the dose, then worked again for a week then not so we switched to putting Dentinox in his bottle and it really did make a difference (along with the Dr B bottles). Ethan's came at 8 weeks and carried on until he was at least 5 months. We still use the Dr B bottles now.


----------



## littleblonde

It sounds liker colic. My daughter is 15 weeks and still has it sometimes. We found dentanox worked much better. We added it to the feeds.


----------



## Carrie76

We tried them all, and Dentinox worked wonders. I just put it in Ethan's bottle and it helps him bring up his wind so much easier!


----------



## lisa9999

thanks all
just bought some Dentinox so fingers x'd for tonight!!


----------



## littleone2010

I used infacol for 3 weeks and although i suppose it must have been doing something it stopped working for some reason- I have been using dentinox the last 5 days and its been wonderful- sometimes we add it to feeds and sometimes we give it with the syringe before, really pleased with it xx


----------



## bubbles123

Dr Browns' bottles are great too for wind/colic but they are expensive - worth it in my opinion though. My LO hates dentinox - won't even take a bottle with it in but loves Infacol and it works really well for us. Just goes to show every baby is different!


----------

